

Ask HN: Where to have generic contract drawn up? - Jeremy1026

I need to have a generic contract put together for some freelance work. Does anyone have any recommendations for services or people who are affordable.
======
davismwfl
You can find templates online, Obie sells some templates. In the end it
doesn't cost that much to find a decent lawyer to draw up a simple terms and
conditions contract that is decent, or take one of the templates you like and
have an attorney go over it for you. So you spend $200-300, that is cheap to
protect yourself.

------
fiberloptic
'Generic contract' sounds like an oxymoron.

